
Rewards of Up to $500,000 Offered for OpenBSD Zero-Days (and other dist.) - szekeresdani
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=153039317823190&w=2
======
Shoop
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17424085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17424085)

